# Cruze Body side moldings?



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a picture of the dealer installed Body side moldings? My dealer didn't have a picture. He said they order them in black from Chevrolet and then have them painted to match the car. I got a quote for $259 installed. It seems reasonable. But I would love to see them.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

I would also like to see this, as im considering getting these done in black.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

when they come in take pix! i was looking into these in black for my car!


----------

